# Game #26; Denver Nuggets host Seattle Supersonics



## Husstla

*Game # 26*
*Denver* *Nuggets* (15-10, 8-5 @ home) host *Seattle Supersonics *(12-17, 4-10 on road)
*December 28th, 2006*​
Last 3 games:

Nuggets;

vs. Boston Celtics W 116-105
vs. Sacramento Kings L 96-101
vs. Washington Wizards W 117-106

Supersonics;

vs. New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets W 102-94
vs. Toronto Raptors W 110-97
vs. Dallas Mavericks L 95-103

*
Score Prediction Game*


----------



## melo4life

with ray allen back for the sonics its going to be a close game,,,, i hope that marcus camby will be back


----------



## Husstla

Hey melo4life, if you are can you give updates? I only have the TV for the first part of the double header for the mavs suns game


----------



## white360

i hope camby will be back he's my center on my fantasy team.
So is carmelo and Yao and they're both, now my team suck


----------



## melo4life

umm yeah i can give updates but maybe only like half way thru every qtr and at the end of every qtr?


----------



## Husstla

melo4life said:


> umm yeah i can give updates but maybe only like half way thru every qtr and at the end of every qtr?


Yeah that's fine. Appreciate it.


----------



## Husstla

white360 said:


> i hope camby will be back he's my center on my fantasy team.
> So is carmelo and Yao and they're both, now my team suck


Camby is out for another 3-4 games at least I believe.


----------



## Your Answer

I should be able to give updates pretty regularly to this game since my computer is near the TV


----------



## Husstla

Game about to start and Phx Dallas game still has 4 mins left. Damn, oh well time for me to give up the TV. Will appreciate any updates


----------



## truebluefan

Melo's Answer said:


> I should be able to give updates pretty regularly to this game since my computer is near the TV


I have a lap top so I will help you


----------



## truebluefan

I want to see AI play for Denver.


----------



## Husstla

truebluefan said:


> I want to see AI play for Denver.


Lucky. The game is on TV but I still can't watch him live. Have to give up my TV to my cousin who is over from CT.


----------



## truebluefan

Lewis and Allen will not play. 

Melo is out. Denver dressed 8 guys


----------



## HB

Wow Glyniadakis who is that?


----------



## truebluefan

Wilkens scores 2-0


----------



## truebluefan

HB said:


> Wow Glyniadakis who is that?


LOL I wondered the same thing


----------



## truebluefan

AI with the layup


----------



## truebluefan

AI hits the jumper. 4-2


----------



## truebluefan

sampson with the foul

Watson hits the 3. 5-4 Sonics


----------



## Your Answer

Seattle takes the early lead and then Iverson goes the full length of the court after a Seattle miss for an easy bucket

Iverson hits from the corner then Watson comes down and hits a trey

5-4 Seattle


----------



## truebluefan

Glyniadakis with the foul

FTA good
fta #2 good

Sampson hit both shots


----------



## Husstla

Who is the other guard for Denver. Diawara or Boykins


----------



## truebluefan

Wlkens scores


----------



## truebluefan

Ridnour scores 9-6 sonics

AI turnover


----------



## truebluefan

travel on their center


----------



## Your Answer

Sampson hits two free throws

Wilkins comes down and hits a jumper

Demarr Johnson miss, Ridnour hits a jumper

9-6 Sonics
Nuggets ball


----------



## truebluefan

AI scores


----------



## truebluefan

AI blocked by watson

AI misses then a Dunk follow up by sampson


----------



## Your Answer

Sampson slams it down with authority after an offensive rebound and then AI takes the Charge Sampson with another bucket man is feelin it right now

12-9 Nuggets 

Wilcox on the line shootin 2


----------



## truebluefan

another dunk by sampson


----------



## truebluefan

wilcox fouled by sampson

fta good second fta good. 12-11 Denver

Najera for three


----------



## truebluefan

Defensive 3 seconds. Wilkens misses the ft


----------



## truebluefan

Charge on Wilcox


----------



## truebluefan

Diawara with the layup 16-11


----------



## Your Answer

Demarr takes a charge Nuggets ball

Diawara takes it to the hole for 2

16-11 Nuggets


----------



## Husstla

We can't let a weak offensive, and defensive team get a good start. We need a lead to end the qtr


----------



## truebluefan

aI scores again 

Wilkens answers the answer


----------



## Your Answer

lol my bad dude I didnt even see you given updates Ill let you take it


----------



## truebluefan

seattle steals wilkens dunks


----------



## truebluefan

AI with the layup


----------



## truebluefan

wilcox misses and gets miss and scores in close


----------



## truebluefan

Johnson and Najera hit 3's to 

26 -17 Denver


----------



## melo4life

hey can we change our rebounder to evans coz we didnt konw until the game started basically?? prediction thing im talking bout


----------



## truebluefan

Melos answer you can join in,


----------



## Husstla

Good stuff keep it up Denver. Stay in the lead


----------



## Husstla

melo4life said:


> hey can we change our rebounder to evans coz we didnt konw until the game started basically?? prediction thing im talking bout


Sorry it's to late for that. No predictions will be taken after tip off


----------



## truebluefan

Petro scores


----------



## truebluefan

Denver scores


----------



## Your Answer

truebluefan said:


> Melos answer you can join in,


I wont worry about updating as much play for play Ill just add more of what im seeing out there from them right now. no sense of us both doing play for play.


----------



## truebluefan

boykins scores. 30-19


----------



## truebluefan

watson with the reverse layup 30-21


----------



## truebluefan

AI scores

Seattle scores


----------



## truebluefan

AI blocked by Petro, Ridnour scores on the layup


----------



## Husstla

AI racking up the assists again? How many he got?


----------



## truebluefan

Watson scored easily. 32-27 Denver. TO


----------



## truebluefan

Husstla said:


> AI racking up the assists again? How many he got?


12 points


----------



## Your Answer

Husstla said:


> AI racking up the assists again? How many he got?


6 right now


----------



## truebluefan

Denver 64% 
Seattle 60%


----------



## melo4life

iverson is on fire!!!! 12 points, 6 assists already,, i knew i shouldve predicted higher assists


----------



## truebluefan

truebluefan said:


> 12 points


oops 12 pts 6 assists. Sorry


----------



## Your Answer

It was a much needed Timeout right there Denver was getting a lil sloppy Iverson got rejected in the lane leading to a bucket and then right after that Boykins settled for a quick jumper which also lead to an easy bucket in transition


----------



## truebluefan

Collison is blocked, Boykins on the break scores and is fouled

FTA good. 35-27


----------



## Your Answer

lol Man I love seeing those quarterback passes to Boykins in transition it just seems unbelievable he can get those passes and finish and he got fouled on top of it.


----------



## truebluefan

end of the first quarter. 35-27 Denver


----------



## truebluefan

Wilks scores 35-29


----------



## truebluefan

ridnour with the foul

AI is fouled. 
FTA good
FTA #2 good 37-29


----------



## Husstla

Great 1 qtr we had. 35 points off it


----------



## truebluefan

Kleiza dunks AI 7th assists

Wilks scores


----------



## truebluefan

boykins scores


----------



## truebluefan

Wilkens hits the tech for def 3 seconds


----------



## Husstla

AI with 7 assist already! Damn


----------



## truebluefan

Ridnour clanks the shot. TO 41-32 Denver


----------



## Your Answer

Evans and Sampson dominating the boards for Denver 8 and 7 respectively


----------



## truebluefan

Boykins scores

Ridnour answers


----------



## truebluefan

Kleiza scores on the put back. 

Petro scores


----------



## truebluefan

Petro steals and dunks. 45-38


----------



## Your Answer

Kleiza is being a lot more active this game he looks good out there and as I say this he makes a bad pass after a good rebound but hes still playing pretty solid


----------



## truebluefan

tech on denver player. Wilkens hits the T

Watson scores


----------



## truebluefan

evans fouled by Petro

fta good
second ft is good


----------



## truebluefan

petro scores.


----------



## truebluefan

Najera scores!


----------



## truebluefan

3 seconds on evans. 

TO 49-43 5:24


----------



## Your Answer

Man Najera is butter from that 15 fter (3-3)


----------



## Husstla

We better not blow this lead


----------



## truebluefan

wilkens scores. 49-45


----------



## truebluefan

AI back in the game


----------



## Roland Garros

AI 7 assists¡¡¡... and 6/11 FG%:clap: :clap:


----------



## truebluefan

AI ft is good from the foul by Wilcox

Second ft is good


----------



## truebluefan

AI schools Ridnour for two!


----------



## truebluefan

Petro hits. 10 pts


----------



## Husstla

truebluefan said:


> AI schools Ridnour for two!


Haha


----------



## truebluefan

AI has the ball stripped. Out of bounds to Denver

Boykins with the shot in close!


----------



## truebluefan

Sampson with the foul. AI called for the Technical

Wilkens ft good 55-48 Denver


----------



## truebluefan

Wilkens scores again.


----------



## truebluefan

Petro ran over a denver player for the charge. 

TO 55-50 2:31


----------



## Your Answer

Timeout

55-50 Denver


----------



## truebluefan

Seattle 58% 
Denver 51%

Denver 22 rebounds, Seattle 12

AI 18 pts 7 assists


----------



## melo4life

AI tech foul again, how many until ejection :S ??????


----------



## truebluefan

AI scores

travel on Seattle


----------



## Your Answer

melo4life said:


> AI tech foul again, how many until ejection :S ??????


2 Techs and your gone but the first was a defensive 3 seconds not a Technical that can get you ousted from a game. So he only really has 1.


----------



## truebluefan

Sene in the game


----------



## truebluefan

Wilkens dunks and is fouled. 

FTA good 57-53 Denver


----------



## truebluefan

AI with the layup and is fouled. 

59-53

FTA good. 60-53


----------



## Your Answer

AI tells Seattle "Anything you can do I can do better" lol
the bucket and the foul!

60-53 Nuggets


----------



## truebluefan

another def 3 seconds. 

Wilkens fta good 60-54


----------



## Husstla

Melo's Answer said:



> AI tells Seattle "Anything you can do I can do better" lol
> the bucket and the foul!
> 
> 60-53 Nuggets


Lol


----------



## Husstla

truebluefan said:


> another def 3 seconds.
> 
> Wilkens fta good 60-54


Who was it this time?


----------



## Your Answer

Dude did anyone just see that Seattles guys hair who the hell was that lol


----------



## truebluefan

Evans fouls Sene

FTA good
second fta good 60-56


----------



## Roland Garros

A monster game by A.I.¡¡¡


----------



## truebluefan

AI with the air ball


----------



## truebluefan

Ridnour goes out of bounds. 4.7 seconds left


----------



## Your Answer

Husstla said:


> Who was it this time?


Iverson has 1 Sampson has 1 Najera has 1

I think Sampson got his early so must of been Najera


----------



## truebluefan

AI threw the ball to Evans, but Evans was not in the game!! LOL


----------



## Your Answer

hahahaha at the end of the half Reggie Evans is standing up in front of the bench and Iverson though he was in the game so he threw it at him

LOL that was great


----------



## truebluefan

halftime 60-56 Denver


----------



## Husstla

Melo's Answer said:


> hahahaha at the end of the half Reggie Evans is standing up in front of the bench and Iverson though he was in the game so he threw it at him
> 
> LOL that was great


Haha wtf!?


----------



## Roland Garros

Sonics 56- DN 60 . half time


----------



## truebluefan

Johnson hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan

changed ita 2. Wilcox loses ball, fouls and is also called for a T

AI hits the T 63-56


----------



## truebluefan

Johnson with the turn around jumper.


----------



## truebluefan

Wilcox fouled by AI

Wilcox fta misses
second fta good.


----------



## truebluefan

AI is fouled. Ridnour called for the foul

AI hits the first
second fta misses


----------



## truebluefan

Johnson with an air ball

AI steals and scores on the layup


----------



## truebluefan

watson with the layup. 68-59


----------



## truebluefan

AI with the layup 70-59 Denver TO


----------



## Your Answer

wow that was such an ugly shot by Demarr wide open 3 and Air balls to the left side of the rim. 

Iverson gets a steal and a bucket and then another quick bucket be4 a Seattle timeout

70-59


----------



## Roland Garros

AI 29 points


----------



## Husstla

Damn AI has what now 25 or something?

Edit: 29! Headed for a big game. Hope he drops 40


----------



## truebluefan

AI is fouled. 

FTA misses
Second fta misses.


----------



## truebluefan

AI misses the layup, rebound Diawara and s fouled. 

Hits both fts


----------



## truebluefan

wilcox with the layup. 

Wilkens steals


----------



## melo4life

man there are way to many posts in this thread,,, maybe not as many?


----------



## truebluefan

melo4life said:


> man there are way to many posts in this thread,,, maybe not as many?


Some people asked for a play by play


----------



## truebluefan

AI scores


----------



## truebluefan

Wilkens if fouled. 

FTA good. 74-62
second fta good. 74-63


----------



## Husstla

melo4life said:


> man there are way to many posts in this thread,,, maybe not as many?


Yeah I asked for play to play because I can't watch this game. I'm reading all the posts


----------



## truebluefan

AI with the charge.


----------



## truebluefan

Nice move by Ridnour. 74-65


----------



## truebluefan

Sampson called for the foul. Over the back of Collison


----------



## truebluefan

collison with the bank shot! 74-67


----------



## truebluefan

Petro blocks Sampson


----------



## truebluefan

johnson misses the layup. 

Wilkens with a wild shot in close he misses! 

Najera with the charge


----------



## truebluefan

collison misses, gets his miss and dunks


----------



## truebluefan

AI with the jumper. 76-69


----------



## truebluefan

Boykens hits ft
second fta misses


----------



## truebluefan

lob to wilcox, dunk missed

AI misses


----------



## truebluefan

Ridnour hits the 3. 77-72


----------



## truebluefan

Najera travels. 

TO 77-72 2:47


----------



## truebluefan

AI 33 pts 8 assists 7 turnovers. 

Wilkens 21


----------



## Husstla

Damn 5 point game


----------



## Husstla

I swear to god AI needs to stop turning over the ball. Just checked the box score on NBA.com...he has 7 TO already


----------



## truebluefan

wilkens travels.


----------



## truebluefan

foul on Kleiza


----------



## truebluefan

watson scores. 77-74


----------



## truebluefan

Wilks fouls AI

FTA good
FTA good


----------



## truebluefan

lob to wilkens ball goes out


----------



## truebluefan

Kleiza with the charge


----------



## truebluefan

Wilks scores!!


----------



## Your Answer

Husstla said:


> I swear to god AI needs to stop turning over the ball. Just checked the box score on NBA.com...he has 7 TO already


I dont remember seeing that many, there are 4 i can recall, well 5 counting the one where Reggie was standing on the side line looking like he was in the game.


----------



## truebluefan

Boykins fta good
second fta good


----------



## Your Answer

EDIT: double


----------



## truebluefan

tech on wilcox, he is ejected.


----------



## Your Answer

Wilcox 2nd Tech

Hes EJECTED!


----------



## truebluefan

Wilcox 9 ots 7 rebounds

FTA Boykins good. 82-76


----------



## truebluefan

boykins hits the 3!!


----------



## Your Answer

BOYKINS 3!

9 Assists for AI


----------



## truebluefan

After 3 quarters 85-76


----------



## Husstla

Wow so many turnovers in this game


----------



## Your Answer

Sidenote: didnt even notice Utah lost to the Spurs today so tonights a chance to pick up a game on them and move up to 3 GB


----------



## truebluefan

Kleiza with the foul


----------



## truebluefan

Behind the back pass to evans and he was fouled! Nice pass AI

FTA Evans hits 1 of 2.


----------



## truebluefan

tech on Evans. 

Wilkens misses ft


----------



## truebluefan

ridnour with a long two


----------



## truebluefan

AI for three!! 89-78


----------



## truebluefan

Watson with the layup, 

AI scores!! He has 40


----------



## Your Answer

40 pt game for Iverson

91-80 Nugz


----------



## Roland Garros

:clap: :clap: AI 40 points and 9 assists...


----------



## truebluefan

foul on Kleisa


----------



## truebluefan

wilkens with the layup


----------



## Husstla

Get that assist and go for the 50 ai!! what a performance


----------



## Roland Garros

I love watching AI play


----------



## truebluefan

Boykins with the layup


----------



## truebluefan

Ridnour fouled by AI

FTA good
second fta no good.


----------



## truebluefan

AI scores! 95-83


----------



## truebluefan

boykins is blocked by Petro


----------



## truebluefan

najera with the layup


----------



## truebluefan

Diawara misses a layup but is fouled by collison

fta good 98-83 Denver
second fta good


----------



## truebluefan

6:22 to. 99-83 Denver


----------



## truebluefan

wilkens hits a 3.


----------



## Husstla

What's AI on? 42?


----------



## truebluefan

yes 42


----------



## truebluefan

boykins scores he has 22.


----------



## truebluefan

ridnour fouled by Evans. 

FTA good
second fta good


----------



## truebluefan

ridnour steals, najera blocks and its Denver ball!!


----------



## truebluefan

offensive foul on AI his 9th T/O!!


----------



## Your Answer

What hustle by Najera to get back and get that block after the trap and steal on Iverson

GREAT PLAY


----------



## truebluefan

boykins fouls Wilks

FTA good
second fta good

101-90


----------



## truebluefan

boykins scores again


----------



## truebluefan

watson is fouled 

FTA misses
second fta misses


----------



## truebluefan

foul on wilks

Evans fta good 104-90
second fta good.


----------



## truebluefan

105-90

AI scores 44 pts


----------



## truebluefan

TO 107-90 

Both teams have shot 53 fts between them!


----------



## Roland Garros

Evans 16 rebouns.... but AI just 44 points.


----------



## truebluefan

FTA petro good
second fta misses


----------



## truebluefan

Diawara scores in close


----------



## truebluefan

Evans scores, AI just got his 10th assist.


----------



## truebluefan

collison scores in close. 111-93


----------



## Roland Garros

assist number 10 for AI


----------



## truebluefan

sene called for the foul

FTA good Second fta missed


----------



## truebluefan

Sene with the layup 112-95


----------



## truebluefan

3 pt shot by farmer


----------



## truebluefan

112-98 Denver wins

Enjoyed it guys!!!


----------



## Your Answer

AI didnt want the 50, they kept tryin to give the ball back to them but he kept givin it back to Demarr. Nuggets played a good overall game but there. Everything flowed Smoothly

Iverson just gave Karl an 800 Jersey for his 800th win :clap2: 

GO NUGGETS :yay:


----------



## Roland Garros

98- 112 DN wins


----------



## Your Answer

3 Games back of Utah in the divison


----------



## Husstla

Good win, great performance from almost everyone(Diawara seriously shouldn't shoot)


----------



## Husstla

Thanks truebluefan for the updates


----------



## Your Answer

Husstla said:


> (Diawara seriously shouldn't shoot)


LOL that was good


----------

